# oil pan ?



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

hey i was wondering if the mk4 2.0 oil pan will bolt up to the mk4 12v vr6?


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

HELP


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

????


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbbgti)*

nope def different


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

what about the hybrid 1.8t


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbbgti)*

no the vr6 is a bigger pan


----------

